# Any idea who wrote this?



## BigFred2015 (Dec 1, 2015)

New user, so I'm not sure if my attachment will open, but here's the backstory. I got this music from a friend 30 years ago and my goal was to learn it, which I've kind of done, but definitely not ready for prime time. I have no idea who the composer is, as I'd love to find a recording of this sonate so I could hear how it's really supposed to sound. Any idea who it is? Thanks.

Fred


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

It's Joseph Haydn's piano sonata in D major. Hob XVI: 37.


----------



## BigFred2015 (Dec 1, 2015)

Gotta love the Internet! I've been wondering about this on and off for years, and it took 5 minutes on this forum to get the answer! Thanks. Sadly, I just found some versions on Amazon, and wow, my version is way off! However, I enjoy playing it my way so I'll just go with that. Thanks for the help!!


----------

